# My other kitty! Peaches' Mom.



## Lindsay2012 (Apr 13, 2007)

This is the mother of Peaches. Her name is Midnight. We called her the "Midnight Raider" when she was a homeless cat because she would come to our house in the middle of the night to eat.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

She is beautiful and has the prettiest golden eyes!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We had a midnight bandit too! She's a very pretty cat, and she is certainly well fed now.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I like her great, bushy tail!


----------



## mrka_4_life (Apr 24, 2007)

I Love her bushy tail.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, me too. I love those big, bushy tails.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's so pretty! :wink: I'm so glad that you took her in and Peaches has her momma now!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She is so unusual looking, very sweet.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, Midnight is a beauty!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

What a beauty she is!!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

She's very beautiful...


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

What a beaut! And she looks like a serious thinker. 8)


----------

